# A Question on MotoBlur (or whatever they're calling it these days) Port



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is it that no developer is trying to port MotoBlur at all- not just on this device- but any device prior? Not open-source?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Its not open source so trying to port it would be illegal and take a ton of time just to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Why is it that no developer is trying to port MotoBlur at all- not just on this device- but any device prior? Not open-source?


That and it may come as somewhat of a surprise to you, but most people are not interested in using blur. I would gather even less or none are developers.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> That and it may come as somewhat of a surprise to you, but most people are not interested in using blur. I would gather even less or none are developers.


Just asking why we can't have more options. Thanks for the response though. (The most recent MotoBlur leak seems to be a step up compared to others though [especially Touchwiz...] granted it's just a more colorful version of stock which is then worse than stock.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Why is it that no developer is trying to port MotoBlur at all- not just on this device- but any device prior? Not open-source?


Not only is it not open source... it is butt ugly haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Simply put, the demand doesn't justify the work. A handful of people want it, probably none of which are devs, and it would be a lot of work to develop and maintain. Those few people should probably look into getting a Droid RAZR instead.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Seems like people are stating similar points made in the "[WIP] Touchwiz Port" thread. One side says they want options others say it's not worth the effort/quote "it's butt ugly."


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd say perhaps your best bet is to go to one of the Moto device forums that have been out for a while and maybe post and try to convince someone there that is nearly up for a new device to get a Nexus and work on it.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I had my DX for a little over a year. I used MotoBlur for a little under 24 hours. I could tell that quickly that it sucked. First app I bought was LauncherProPlus, I hated blur that badly.

About the only reason I could see anyone actually porting MotoBlur, Sense, Touchwiz, etc over to as gorgeous a thing as AOSP would be to send a strong message to the OEMs: "We can do what you do, we can make it work faster, we can do it with less battery drain, and we can do it without wasting the memory resources you do."

I have a nasty gut feeling that the Gnex may be the only dev or AOSP phone we'll ever see from VZW. If that does look like the case when it comes time to upgrade or renew, I'm going to look for a phone that first & foremost rips the guts out of whatever abortion of a vendor UI has been shoehorned on the phone. Actually, I can't even call it an abortion because abortion first requires conception and it's apparent every time I "optimize" a friend's phone that the OEM devs have no conception of how to keep things tight and light on the code side.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't understand why some people like the manufacturer overlay. I hate Touchwiz. Blur looked a bit better but it still sucked in my opinion. I came to the Nexus for the "pure" experience and enjoy every minute of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

AshG said:


> About the only reason I could see anyone actually porting MotoBlur, Sense, Touchwiz, etc over to as gorgeous a thing as AOSP would be to send a strong message to the OEMs: "We can do what you do, we can make it work faster, we can do it with less battery drain, and we can do it without wasting the memory resources you do."


...that's a good idea... Hmmmm


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I certainly don't like OEM overlays but I do like the idea of being able to run the jack of all trades with a developer phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

AshG said:


> I had my DX for a little over a year. I used MotoBlur for a little under 24 hours. I could tell that quickly that it sucked. First app I bought was LauncherProPlus, I hated blur that badly.
> 
> About the only reason I could see anyone actually porting MotoBlur, Sense, Touchwiz, etc over to as gorgeous a thing as AOSP would be to send a strong message to the OEMs: "We can do what you do, we can make it work faster, we can do it with less battery drain, and we can do it without wasting the memory resources you do."
> 
> *I have a nasty gut feeling that the Gnex may be the only dev or AOSP phone we'll ever see from VZW.* If that does look like the case when it comes time to upgrade or renew, I'm going to look for a phone that first & foremost rips the guts out of whatever abortion of a vendor UI has been shoehorned on the phone. Actually, I can't even call it an abortion because abortion first requires conception and it's apparent every time I "optimize" a friend's phone that the OEM devs have no conception of how to keep things tight and light on the code side.


Agree with you completely, but especially (and sadly) on the bolded part. I get the feeling niether VZW nor Google is very happy with how the Gnex on VZ has turned out and for that, all of us are going to suffer moving forward... Here's hoping we're wrong :\


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

What the heck is up with everyone wanting ports of all these horrible memeory hogging, phone lagging skins? Sense, blur, touchwiz? When you had the manufacturers phones that come with these we right away root and get rid of them and slap aosp roms on. And now that you've gotten pure android you want to slap a skinned rom on it. I understand you want options but cmon for all that you could've bought a moto, HTC, or touchwiz sammy again rooted and had what your asking for and even throw an aosp rom on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bimochi (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you guyz ever heard of the HTC hd2? That phone runs everything so enough on the illegal bulls*** let's keep it plain and simple AOSP IS THE ONLY UI FOR THIS BAD ASS TERMINATOR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Agree with you completely, but especially (and sadly) on the bolded part. I get the feeling niether VZW nor Google is very happy with how the Gnex on VZ has turned out and for that, all of us are going to suffer moving forward... Here's hoping we're wrong :


...yeah. I agree, sadly


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Agree with you completely, but especially (and sadly) on the bolded part. I get the feeling niether VZW nor Google is very happy with how the Gnex on VZ has turned out and for that, all of us are going to suffer moving forward... Here's hoping we're wrong :\


I would be surprised if Google even released a Nexus on a CDMA carrier ever again. The whole CDMA blobs has been a complete mess for Google, and yes it is going to make us suffer. Everyone enjoy your AOSP as it will probably be last of it we see from Verizon.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would be surprised if Google even released a Nexus on a CDMA carrier ever again. The whole CDMA blobs has been a complete mess for Google, and yes it is going to make us suffer. Everyone enjoy your AOSP as it will probably be last of it we see from Verizon.


Maybe some day CDMA will completely die at Verizon and we'll get a nexus again. Maybe Android 10.0


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would be surprised if Google even released a Nexus on a CDMA carrier ever again. The whole CDMA blobs has been a complete mess for Google, and yes it is going to make us suffer. Everyone enjoy your AOSP as it will probably be last of it we see from Verizon.


Galaxy nexus was not the first CDMA nexus. The Nexus S was on Sprint. The issues of CDMA are nothing new to them. It's just the first time all the link bait blogs made a fuss about it though.

Also, the default Android RIL has had CDMA support for it for ages as well (just not LTE, but LTE is not CDMA anyways). The community worries about all this far more than Google does IMHO. The basis of whether Verizon gets another Nexus or not comes down to mostly sales versus other Android devices.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Galaxy nexus was not the first CDMA nexus. The Nexus S was on Sprint. The issues of CDMA are nothing new to them. It's just the first time all the link bait blogs made a fuss about it though.
> 
> Also, the default Android RIL has had CDMA support for it for ages as well (just not LTE, but LTE is not CDMA anyways). The community worries about all this far more than Google does IMHO. The basis of whether Verizon gets another Nexus or not comes down to mostly sales versus other Android devices.


I see it as Verizon being a bitch to work with, honestly. I don't like Verizon as a company...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I see it as Verizon being a bitch to work with, honestly. I don't like Verizon as a company...


Who likes any of the phone companies, lol. Though AT&T I think makes Verizon look like saints (although it's like comparing North Korea to Iran) in comparison (I mean they didn't even let you load 3rd party apps on non-rooted Android devices until Amazon forced their hand) and they somehow have gotten plenty of Android devices including the Nexus S.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Who likes any of the phone companies, lol. Though AT&T I think makes Verizon look like saints (although it's like comparing North Korea to Iran) in comparison (I mean they didn't even let you load 3rd party apps on non-rooted Android devices until Amazon forced their hand) and they somehow have gotten plenty of Android devices including the Nexus S.


Yeah, I put Verizon SLIGHTLY above ATT but if Sprint or TMo had better coverage here, I'd love to switch. Sprint is in a weird situation with their spectrum right now though so I might just be best off staying with Verizon.


----------

